# New rule book and starter set?



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

so i saw this cant tell you how i got it but .and thought i would share it..it looks like a 
rule book and stater set to me..what do you all think?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I call bullshit. £45 for a lore of magic? Get fucked. The stuff within is pretty much confirmed, but the pricing? Nope.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

Vaz said:


> I call bullshit. £45 for a lore of magic? Get fucked. The stuff within is pretty much confirmed, but the pricing? Nope.


are you saying that what i posted isint real?


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

The rest of the prices are rather high as well. I suppose it is the price for a bunch of them?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No, I'm saying it's far too expensive to suggest that those are the prices they're offering for a single model, his lore of magic, and associated campaign book. 220, 650, and 45?


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes, that's why I am suggesting the indicated prices are not for a single copy of each, but for multiples. This could the prices for an independend store to buy a stock of the new stuff, for example.
However, I could almost believe GW could pull something like this if they are the prices for single copies...


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I swear I posted a thread on this, anyway I can't see it so I can't comment but by the looks of things 45 for magic cards does seems a tad high.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

Tha Tall One said:


> Yes, that's why I am suggesting the indicated prices are not for a single copy of each, but for multiples. This could the prices for an independend store to buy a stock of the new stuff, for example.
> However, I could almost believe GW could pull something like this if they are the prices for single copies...


well you are wrong..whatever these products are..next week we should find out as they go up on GW website they are indeed the RRP prices just dived by 10. i forgot to change the pound symbol


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Well that information is quite crucial... You could've said that the first time someone didn't believe the prices you stated.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

​


Tha Tall One said:


> Well that information is quite crucial... You could've said that the first time someone didn't believe the prices you stated.


mistakes happen...was it the end of the world?


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

fatmantis said:


> ​
> mistakes happen...was it the end of the world?


Arghh... Sky's crashing down all around me here as I type this last message... :laugh:


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

fatmantis said:


> mistakes happen...was it the end of the world?


Not at all, in fact it's common when posting about rumors after all. However, statements such as:



fatmantis said:


> are you saying that what i posted isint real?


Is a little debunked, as the prices wasn't real. There's a bit different between 45£ and 4,5£ after all  It's not a personal attack, simply doubt when rumors are concerned as there's literally a ton of rumors regarding everything out there. In the end, you could have a video recording from the CEO of GW and people STILL wouldn't believe you fully until it hit the webstore. Such is life.

Regardless it was a nice find, and aside from the comma and the prices, it seems to be spot on based on the pictures there's leaked alongside Nagash. It's in the other rumor thread I believe


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

Wookiepelt said:


> Arghh... Sky's crashing down all around me here as I type this last message... :laugh:


just wont do it again...wookie..tried to do something nice...and you know people cant say..hmm maybe there's a mistake...nono ..have to have knee jerk reactions


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> Not at all, in fact it's common when posting about rumors after all. However, statements such as:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fair enough..but they were not rumors...they were off my order form.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

fatmantis said:


> they were off my order form


I expect a picture of you holding the Nagash model, laughing into the sky like a evil maniac! :crazy:


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

fatmantis said:


> ​
> mistakes happen...was it the end of the world?


No, just the End of Times. According to GW at least. The return of Nagash is rumoured to be it's cause.




fatmantis said:


> just wont do it again...wookie..tried to do something nice...and you know people cant say..hmm maybe there's a mistake...nono ..have to have knee jerk reactions


I'm sorry if I caused you any offense, but your reactions to Vaz and myself seemed rather hostile. I tried to suggest an explanation for your mistake before you corrected me. Alas the written word is prone to misinterpertation.


----------

